# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  usul group  buy

## david_pupu

Dear om dan tante admin. 

Mau usul sekaligus nanya. 

Kalau ada dealer/ supplier yg bersedia memberikan harga istimewa untuk produknya apakah boleh dibuat group buy ?? 

Contoh : importir media filter A

Harga media A per box misalkan 1.000.000

Kalau kekumpul daftar yg mau beli hingga 20 box. Harga menjadi 800.000,- perbox dgn biaya kirim jabodetabek flat 50.000 per tujuan 

Jadi target group buynya 20 box minimal. 
Kalo ngk kekumpul 20 box. Kembali ke harga normal atau group buy dibatalkan

Mohon masukannya para suhu. Dealer dan admin. 

Kalau boleh lebih cocok masuk thread jual atau beli ya ??

----------

